# Legs going numb?



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

This has been going on for a long time. If I stand for long periods of time, My front and side thighs go numb. What could cause this? I've lost 30 lbs since Feb; and have been walking almost every day.


----------



## Narshalla (Sep 11, 2008)

I think you need to talk to a doctor about this.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Talk to a doctor. Could be nerve damage.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Please see a doctor about this. Numbness can be a serious nerve problem.

I can tell you I had my left arm go numb one time when my head was (again) hurting badly. Since I had an appointment with a chiropractor, I mentioned it to him. However, as soon as he popped my little atlas bone back into place, the numbness in my arm disappeared. (For those who do not know: An atlas bone is the tiny bone that sits on top of your spine just under your head through which all the nerves flow. My little bone had been taught it was suppose to be out of place for over 30 yrs; thus, providing me with a constant supply of headaches. This time it had been sitting on a nerve affecting my left side.)


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

does your back hurt? While your waiting to see a Dr. Try streaching you hamstrings. Back pain nerve pinches are associated w/ tight muscles in your legs. Does ibuprophan sp help? I will still have nerve twings from pinced disks and I know I need to streach more. Good job on the exercising.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Happens when I stand still for a period of time. Was traveling in car most of today. No numbness.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

It could be a pinched nerve. I had extensive nerve damage in my left leg and foot. Had back surgery in May and waiting to see if I'll have any more regeneration of those nerves. My got so bad I was in a wheelchair for over 10 yrs. I have regained some of what I lost, but have to wonder if the doctors had caught it early enough if they could have prevented some of the nerve damage. Please get it checked out. Don't wait so long that you may never regain what damage is done.


----------



## Forest (Oct 14, 2010)

Legs going numb from standing sounds like anterolisthesis (slipped vertebral bodies), but the areas on the side and front of thighs are serviced by the L2 and L3 vertebral bodies, and that's not typical for anterolisthesis.

Was your weight loss intentional? If you did not lose that weight intentionally, you definitely need to see a doctor ASAP. Even if you did lose it because of a diet, you may still want to go see someone. Numbness can be a sign of nerve damage. This may or may not become irreversible at some point. Also, you may want to find out what the reason is. Watch for any weakness of the legs (for L2/3 that is getting up from a squatting position/stretching the knee/clamping your legs together when standing or lying flat), which would be an alarm sign.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Weight loss was intentional. Am going to see Chiro next week. Have seen him for 15 yrs. He's very knowledgeable about reg and alternative medicine. Knows my body well. Will also see reg Dr.


----------

